# Peugeot Boxer 2.5D Non-turbo Question



## Mossup (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi all,

We're looking for our first motorhome and am looking at the cheaper (older) end of the market. sub £15k ideally.

Viewed a lovely old Elddis Autostratus LS today on a 1997 and was therefore a 2.5D Non-turbo with low miles and in great overall condition.

I've read lots about damp (bought a damp meter!), cross-member rust, cambelt change and 'make sure every thing works' etc. and apart from the rusty cross-member it seemed in excellent overall condition.

My only concern is that it is a 'Non-Turbo'. 
It a relatively small MH (~6m) would the non-turbo be sufficient or would I miss the lack of grunt? 
Any other things I should check for/ be concerned about?

Plans are to travel for a few weeks in Europe per year plus a few UK weekends away.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mossup said:


> or would I miss the lack of grunt?


That really does depend on how much grunt you are used to. 
About 10 years ago now I tested out a motorhome with a non-turbo like that and it really did take a lot of getting used to after having had modern turbo diesels. Even motorway driving was a struggle sometimes.

I didn't buy it and went for a later 2.0 td instead - a world of difference.

There are plenty around for £15k that have more modern engines.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to say that the lack of grunt as you put it, will drive you mad, pardon the pun,the lack pf power will not make it cheaper to run, quite the opposite as you will be forever changing gears on a hill and trying to overtake a lorry, forget it.

cabby


----------



## Mossup (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks Stanner. I'm used to a lot in the car I drive (3.0TD) so would definitely take some getting used to.
Got another test drive lined-up with a 2.8TD so will be good to compare.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Let us know which way the 5th gear is selected. make sure it is quiet and does not rattle the gear lever and not try to jump out of 5th gear, a common fault.

cabby


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Let us know which way the 5th gear is selected. make sure it is quiet and does not rattle the gear lever and not try to jump out of 5th gear, a common fault.
> 
> cabby


cabby, 5th gear is always in the same place it's the position of reverse you are un-necessarily asking about, at that age it will most definitely be the earlier option.
And please don't mention "bolt on" 5th gear. :wink2:

Mossup, you will most definitely find the van very underpowered but the good part is it will get you just about anywhere eventually.
Look for a TD even if the 2.5 derivative, far more acceptable.
.


----------



## Mossup (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you all. Think I'll steer clear of the non-turbo then.

Cheers.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Going to make myself a cup of tea, I cannot understand how I managed to make that silly mistake, it is not as if I did not know it was reverse.Trying to do too many things at once I suppose.Thanks for pointing it out. Might put a whisky in it.

cabby:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anything less than a 2.3Jtd or 2.8 Jtd will be underpowered I'm afraid, depending on the size of the MoHo you need, you can get a 2.8Jtd for your budget, let us know how many berths and your preferred layout and we can perhaps help by making a few suggestions.

Some Fiat engine specs below, 1st is the most useful for your budget.










https://www.dropbox.com/s/etfxtxjsej8142w/Ducato engine specs.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A few here might suit you pocket

2.8Jtd
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=motorhome+2.8jtd&_sop=2

2.3Jtd, which on a few test drives including steep hills felt pretty much as powerful as the 2.8Jtd, so don't be put off.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...me+2.3jtd.TRS0&_nkw=motorhome+2.3jtd&_sacat=0

Later engines inc 2.3Jtd


----------



## Mossup (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks again all. Really great info.
I can see me spending an unhealthy amount of time on these forums !


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mossup said:


> Thanks again all. Really great info.
> I can see me spending an unhealthy amount of time on these forums !


You only have one more post before you need to subscribe.:wink2:


----------



## Mossup (Jun 30, 2016)

Well after a weekend of looking at dozens of MH's, both private and dealers we've taken the plunge!
Managed to find a 2001 CI Riviera 2.8JTD with only 23k miles. Lots of history & excellent condition. Drives soooo much better than the non-turbo.
Bring on the weekends away !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mossup said:


> Well after a weekend of looking at dozens of MH's, both private and dealers we've taken the plunge!
> Managed to find a 2001 CI Riviera 2.8JTD with only 23k miles. Lots of history & excellent condition. Drives soooo much better than the non-turbo.
> Bring on the weekends away !


We had the 141 version of that earlier this year, glad you found a 2.8Jtd, nice one, just comeback with your questions as I'm sure you'll have some, but give as much detail as you can and a picture or two always helps.


----------



## Mossup (Jun 30, 2016)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We had the 141 version of that earlier this year, glad you found a 2.8Jtd, nice one, just comeback with your questions as I'm sure you'll have some, but give as much detail as you can and a picture or two always helps.


Mine's also the 141 so I'm sure you'll be invaluble... :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mossup said:


> Mine's also the 141 so I'm sure you'll be invaluble... :smile2:


Possibly, but we decided quite quickly that we didn't like having to mess about with the table and bits of ply to make the bed up, & only used it twice, but did like the front lounge so we're on the lookout for a front lounge with bathroom across the back, but not having much luck finding one.

Out of curiosity where did you get it from?


----------



## Mossup (Jun 30, 2016)

Ahhh OK. There's only the 2 of us so we'll just be using the overcab. Got it from a private seller in Bristol. He'd had it for 4 or so years.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mossup said:


> Ahhh OK. There's only the 2 of us so we'll just be using the overcab. Got it from a private seller in Bristol. He'd had it for 4 or so years.


Ha Ha , we couldn't even get up there, and night time visits would be a real joke for me too.


----------

